# Door Swing



## Mech (Sep 1, 2010)

ANSI A117.1

If I have one door opening perpendicular to another door, can the lower door open into the clear floor space required to open the door on the right?







Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 1, 2010)

Doors in Series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You need 48 inches


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2010)

Fig. 404.2.3.1

Maneuvering Clearance at Manual Swinging Doors

Look at figure (d) (I don't know how Mark posted his) the bottom door needs 42 inches from the wall. The door swing cannot encroach into the clear space in a restroom but I do not find a restriction for what you depict.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 1, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Fig. 404.2.3.1Maneuvering Clearance at Manual Swinging Doors
> 
> Look at figure (d) (I don't know how Mark posted his) the bottom door needs 42 inches from the wall. The door swing cannot encroach into the clear space in a restroom but I do not find a restriction for what you depict.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Mark but my ANSI A117.1-2003 shows 42" on figure (d) the one you posted is 36". What did you use?

Als the 2003 requires 54" width and yours show a 60" minimum width


----------



## SBerg (Sep 2, 2010)

The 2003 ICC/ANSI does not require clear floor areas at doors, only door maneuvering space.

Clear floor areas are at fixtures and only the ones noted in A117.1, specifically toilets, lavatories ans showers/tubs. Drinking fountains are exempt from this requirement.

Doors are not allowed to swing into these spaces.

Other than that, if the turning radius is free of encroachments the plan is acceptable.


----------



## Mech (Sep 2, 2010)

mtlogcabin: I'm not sure where Mark got the images from, but if you notice, Mark's (b) & © is combined in one sketch (b) in the 2003 ANSI.  His (d) is ANSI © and his (e) is ANSI (d).  His (f) is a portion of ANSI's (e).  The other ANSI figures are not shown, perhaps on the next page of his document.


----------

